# Clarification on checking tendons during pregnancy



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a very pregnant goat, and I've been checking her tendons for about 10 months now-I thought she was pregnant when I brought her home, but alas she was not. I just want to make sure I understand the differences between what I'll feel in a normal/not-about-to-give-birth doe and one that is in labor or about to be. To feel for the tendons, I make a "peace" sign and run my fingers to the end of her spine, and press down as I get to her tail. What I've felt so far feels almost like a thick wishbone. Are those the all-important tendons that will give me a clue about when she's about to kid? If so, when they get mushy, will that wishbone-like structure be gone, or have I been feeling the wrong thing this whole time? 
I thought I would be able to tell the difference when the time comes, but I want to just double check because I have a heavily pregnant doe who's had some white discharge for a few days now. Over the past few weeks I think the tendons (if that's what I'm feeling) have gotten harder to feel, but they don't feel any softer or mushier. They may be a bit thinner, but I may be mis-remembering. 
Bottom line-I'm second guessing all my months of research and prep work, and I am hoping that at least on this one thing, I've been doing it right. Thanks to anyone who can shed some light on this for me!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is a website that explains the tendons.

fiascofarm

hope this helps!


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you, but I've read that info before. Where I'm feeling is what they and other websites have described. I guess I just want to make sure that there are ONLY tendons in that location-that I'm not feeling bones in the same place and waiting for them to get soft because I think they're tendons. 

Can anyone tell me- when making the "V" with my fingers and feeling in that area, are there only tendons that match the V shape or are there bones that do as well?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

jblynnb said:


> I have a very pregnant goat, and I've been checking her tendons for about 10 months now-I thought she was pregnant when I brought her home, but alas she was not. I just want to make sure I understand the differences between what I'll feel in a normal/not-about-to-give-birth doe and one that is in labor or about to be. To feel for the tendons, I make a "peace" sign and run my fingers to the end of her spine, and press down as I get to her tail. What I've felt so far feels almost like a thick wishbone. Are those the all-important tendons that will give me a clue about when she's about to kid? If so, when they get mushy, will that wishbone-like structure be gone, or have I been feeling the wrong thing this whole time?
> 
> I thought I would be able to tell the difference when the time comes, but I want to just double check because I have a heavily pregnant doe who's had some white discharge for a few days now. Over the past few weeks I think the tendons (if that's what I'm feeling) have gotten harder to feel, but they don't feel any softer or mushier. They may be a bit thinner, but I may be mis-remembering.
> 
> Bottom line-I'm second guessing all my months of research and prep work, and I am hoping that at least on this one thing, I've been doing it right. Thanks to anyone who can shed some light on this for me!


Okay  so the "wishbone" you are describing are the Tendons or Ligaments. We call them Ligs for short. They normally feel like two pencils on either side of the tail! Obviously you have found them and don't seem to have a problem discerning where they are so that is good! White is normal! It's an Amber colored goo you need to watch for that indicates labor! The white is most likely the Mucus plug, which can be lost hours-weeks before kidding so that's not reliable.

But when the Ligs finally do go away, they get mushy. And by mushy I mean you can't find them AT ALL! When you feel around the tail it will feel like all the tissue and muscle turned to Pudding it is a startling change. When the Ligs finally go, it is obvious. It will most likely be one of those "OH! this is what they mean!" Moments! Ligs can be hard to find  I can post some pictures of where they are and what to feel for and everything if that would help you at all. You shouldn't feel any bone that would feel similar to the Ligs.


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I needed to hear! The tendons are still there then, but they seem to have shrunk a bit. They are the width of a chopstick I'd say, and kind of lower than they used to be. 

About the mucus- it started a couple days ago as a browner color. (I guess amber?) Then it dried up, then went back to white, then back to brown earlier tonight. There hasn't been much of it at one time-no dripping or anything-and it always dries up. I was just out there, and there's no discharge currently. Does all this sound normal? Does it mean kids are imminent, or could we still be a ways away?

On a super happy note: while she was laying down tonight, I laid my hand on her belly and instantly felt kicking and head-butting. I'm so excited! This whole time I've been watching her get bigger and bigger, thinking "what if she isn't pregnant? What if I've just been feeding her too much?!?" I'm glad I know for sure she's got at least 1 bun in the oven. Whoever is in there is quite the acrobat!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

jblynnb said:


> Thanks, that's what I needed to hear! The tendons are still there then, but they seem to have shrunk a bit. They are the width of a chopstick I'd say, and kind of lower than they used to be.
> 
> About the mucus- it started a couple days ago as a browner color. (I guess amber?) Then it dried up, then went back to white, then back to brown earlier tonight. There hasn't been much of it at one time-no dripping or anything-and it always dries up. I was just out there, and there's no discharge currently. Does all this sound normal? Does it mean kids are imminent, or could we still be a ways away?
> 
> On a super happy note: while she was laying down tonight, I laid my hand on her belly and instantly felt kicking and head-butting. I'm so excited! This whole time I've been watching her get bigger and bigger, thinking "what if she isn't pregnant? What if I've just been feeding her too much?!?" I'm glad I know for sure she's got at least 1 bun in the oven. Whoever is in there is quite the acrobat!


That sounds pretty normal to me! Do you know what it means when they say "Babies drop" or "the kids drop"? That's another thing to watch for. As for the discharge it seems normal they do that throughout their pregnancy. this may sound super silly but does any of the discharge have an odor? If so I would be concerned but if not then no big deal. White and that darker color are usually normal.

When the real amber goo comes, it's a lot. Like if a doe is having the Amber discharge and she is laying down, when she stands up it will stick to the ground and string out. If that gives you any idea of what I'm trying to explain!

There are lots of symptoms of labor in goats, and they can change from goat to goat. I am assuming you have done lots of research haha.


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you for your help! We had a healthy baby boy born on 2/15, around 5pm. Here he is!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

jblynnb said:


> Thank you for your help! We had a healthy baby boy born on 2/15, around 5pm. Here he is!


Oh my goodness!!!  congrats he is beautiful and so is she!

We still have 9 days until our first doe is due!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, what a cutie!!! Congratulations!

And I know JUST how you were feeling. I've been through several episodes of wondering if my does were pregnant. It's quite nerve racking!!!


----------

